# Going from dirty blonde to chocolate brown?



## AudreyNicole (Feb 10, 2006)

Right now, I have dirty blonde hair (natural) with blonder highlights (some natural, some with help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and my hair is permed and long (to the middle of my back).  I am thinking about going a chocolate brown color with chunky blonde highlights and maybe a few red.  My hair needs to be cut badly.  I need to have about 3 inches cut off because of split ends.  Bottom line is I am thinking about going darker with highlights and a curly chin length bob cut.  I have pretty fair skin, and blue eyes.  If I hate it, how hard will it be to go lighter?  I have never colored my hair other than highlights, and I am super scared, but think I will really like it.  My picture is in my avatar... what do you ladies think?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the length, long layers would look good.  but maybe without the bangs or side swept longish bangs.  Definately go for a chocolate brown color, i think that would look really good on you!


----------



## JJones (Feb 11, 2006)

-


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 
_My advice is: don't use permanent colors. I did that mistake and I'm happy that after fixing it myself it turned out good... I have reddish/brown hair now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 i agree. do a non perm. test first. once you go dark there is no turning back (with exception of bleach which causes damage)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to do a wash out first to see how it looked and if I like it I will go permanent.  I'd love to cut it, but the more I think about it, I am not sure I can chop it just yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will a wash in brown work on my dark blonde hair?  Should I still follow the 2 shade darker rule even with wash in?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, I like the idea of dark brown for you, but w/o highlights, at least not blond ones. Maybe red highlights. I agree with the bangs as well. Some nice side swept bangs would be fab!!!


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 20, 2006)

i agree w/ a chocolate or neutral brown without blonde highlights. i think the suggestion of reddish highlights was great (or even caramel, just something darker/warmer than blonde).  side-swept bangs would look great too!


----------



## user3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_i agree w/ a chocolate or neutral brown without blonde highlights. i think the suggestion of reddish highlights was great (or even caramel, just something darker/warmer than blonde).  side-swept bangs would look great too!_

 
2nd these comments


As for the wash if you go by the 2 color rule you won't really know if you will like the chocolate brown since that is way more then 2 shades off.
my suggestion is to pull up your hair and color just the bottom half with a semi of the color you want. This way you can see if you like it or not and the color will be on the bottom so if are not crazy about it you won't have a whole head you don't like. You could also just do a little bit like few choice areas on your under layer.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2006)

i agree with the styling/cut suggestions and the colour suggestions. i think some medium chocolate brown with some auburnish highlights would look gorgeous on you...kind of like paula abdul's hair colouring. if i were you, i wouldn't cut it too short...i used to have long hair then hacked it all off and i miss it dearly. and extensions are pricey and hair takes a long time to get long again.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Dont do perm!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_Dont do perm!_

 
Her hair is permed she said..

I'm wondering how long ago she did that because too many chemicals in the hair are just going to make the hair brittle after awhile.


----------



## thaodotcom (Mar 23, 2006)

yes, do not do the perm.dye. cus it will be VERY VERY hard to lighten it if u end up not liking it. I've gone from light blonde to dark hair and back to blonde. it totally ripped off my hair and i have severe breakage. make shure your ready for it and shure of it. perming it will ruin ur hair too kinda risky. i suggest u leave it. no perm hun!


----------

